# A Lesson in Carelessness...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Moderators...I put this in Shop Safety but you may want to move it...as you prefer...

This is not so much a story of wood shop safety as it is about safety in general but I think the lesson can apply to most anything...

I went down to my marina to start prepping my boat for winter storage. On the way out to the dock I noticed that the 4x4 holding one of the gate doors had bent and the gate leaned so far that it could not open. I went out on a 4x10 support holding the dock and decided to pull back on the 4x4 and tie it to the end of the 4x10...this would counter the weight of the gate. As I was doing this and pulling on a truckers loop I had made in the rope, the rope snapped and I went a$$ over tea kettle off the 4x10 and onto the rocks (rip rap) 8 feet below. As I was heading off the 4x10 I had enough of my toes left on the board to try and push myself out over the water rather than onto the rocks. Alas I couldn't get enough force and while it helped a little I didn't make it all the way into the water. Down I went hitting my side, back and head on the rocks. Three broken ribs, a couple of nasty cuts on the side of my head and three broken "transverse process" bones in my spine. Getting better every day (from last Friday), no surgery, but laid up at the worst possible time.

The lesson...I got too comfortable and did not pay attention to the basics. I was alone...I pulled on the rope in the wrong direction...I did not have a harness. All things I normally would consider but instead second-naturedly just went forward without acting safely.

The reminder...? We all get comfortable with the activities we perform every day...some of us more comfortable than others. We forget that the basics are what keep us safe...goggles, dust protection, loose clothing, featherboards, pushsticks, etc... Statistics show that swimmers drown more often than non-swimmers...maybe there's a reason...?

For me this is a reminder that I have entered into a hobby that has some inherent dangers. I already feel comfortable doing some woodworking tasks that I should consider doing differently. I appreciate this forums culture and attitude towards safety in almost every thread. Apparently most of you are passing on the importance of safety while giving sound advice about the issue raised.

I guess there are two reasons for posting this...(1) lesson learned and (2) a most sincere expression of my appreciation for the constant reminders about tool and shop safety. Lessons I am hopeful stick with me in other day-to-day activities.

Thank you all...Nick


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reminders are always welcomed Nick..

here's wishing you mend well and quickly!!!

Bill


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder Nick and hope you have as quick and full recovery as possible!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick,

My friend, that sounds like it could have gone a lot worse! hitting your head, falling in water, all alone.... someone was looking out for you for sure!

All the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nick I'm sorry to hear about your accident and I think we get complacent once in a while so this is a good post . I'd ike to add to this if it's ok as my friend had an injury recently . 

My best friend was cutting the last branch off a tree in his front yard and his wife was holding the step ladder for him , well right up until the last time he moves the ladder . She's pulling branches away on the ground as he gets impatient and decides to go up without her holding it. This is not a big tree ,were only talking about four steps up on a stepladder . Personally I always check to see if my ladder is planted properly but I guess he doesn't ? 
Derek goes up only four steps and the ladder takes off from under him . He does a summersault landing on his head and shoulder breaking 8 ribs in 14 places on his left side . 
This was almost a month ago . Well on Tuesday this week he tries to go to sleep in his bed as he's sick of living on a recliner . Bad move as he punctures that sack around the lung and it fills up with a litre of blood collapsing his left lung .
I just visited him in the hospital and there's a huge tube placed into his chest between the ribs to drain the blood .
I guess the pain was excruciating as there cutting between the ribs to make this hole .
So this morning the lung is still collapsed and I'm not sure where he goes from here ? 

All this because he was in a hurry to remove some tiny branch so he could make the dump in time . And to think this was from four feet up, but seeing as he's 6'5" they said it made is worse .
They told him he's not exactly out of the woods yet as he could theoretically die from infection and blood clots to the lung etc
I'm still in disbelief


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Rick...sorry to hear about your friend. Hope he recovers quickly without the complications you described. 

Doctors also had me watched overnite to make sure there would be no slow-bleeding from the ribs potentially rubbing on lung walls. I've been a good boy and have stayed away from any activities since it happened last Friday. The worst of it is the timing...leaves need to be cleaned out of the gutters, driveway needs to be cleared in anticipation of the snow, blowers need to be cleaned/prepped for good starting, a cabinet needs to be made for the kitchen, boat needs to come out of the water, etc... It's never convenient to be laid up.

I am trying to be smart and am investing in doing nothing in anticipation for a speedier full recovery...hope I win the race against time in getting all the work done soon after healing.

my prayers and best wishes for your friend...thanks for adding your story...

Nick


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Nick I'm putting the kibosh on another dirt bike after seeing what happened to my friend . Broken ribs scare me as my buddy says every time you move its like having a chest full of knives .
I love dirt bikes but in order to have fun I have to push the envelope speed wise on the trails and at 53 years young I don't think the body armour is going to provide enough protection . Should have been a fighter pilot I guess lol .
I'm thinking that sky diving in a wing suit would be a better hobby , as chances are if you make a mistake it's your last


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You know, Nick, that they're waiting for you to come back and complete the gate repair...
(How many other marina users noticed that gate and just kept walking?)

Speedy recovery, eh!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The injuries sound very painful Nick. I am hoping a speedy recovery to both you and Rick's friend. A good reminder to play safe. I just finished a safety course for work and one of the recurring themes is that you should always ask yourself "What's the worst thing that can happen? It seems like better advice now than when I took the course.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all...as I describe the incident I always add the things I did wrong and how easy it is to forget the basics. It is a working boat club and we do all our work so it was natural for me to try to take care of something that appeared so minor. And yes, others probably walked past the gate without thinking to do something about it but maybe they were smarter and considered their limitations. Something we often forget about especially thinking of how invincible and nimble we used to be...and maybe we still think we are... 

It'll be a while before I forget this lesson...thanks for all the well wishes...Nick


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nickp said:


> especially thinking of how invincible and nimble we used to be...and maybe we still think we are...
> 
> ...Nick


Amen to that... My mind keeps writing checks my body can't cash.. one of these days it'll catch up with me!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope you have a speedy recovery, Nick...

We tend to forget how easy it is to trip over that line between safe and in danger...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Get well soon Nick.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Morning Nick! I think that most of us have been there, and some like Myself have realized that if only I did not do it this way! Have a speedy recovery, and thanks for the post! but in our haist, We all forget. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Rick, I sympathize with your friend. I fell about 4 feet off a porch and across a 2 x 10 breaking 8 ribs in 16 places. I had a punctured lung and blood clots added to the mix. I understand the pain your friend is experiencing. It is beyond your wildest dreams. I was in the hospital about 3 weeks and confined to my home for another 6. Due to the heavy loads of pain killers I hardly knew anything during that time and slept a lot. By the grace of God and the expertise of a good doctor I eventually fully recovered several months later. I wish him the best.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nick, I wish you all the best and a complete recovery. Accidents happen quickly. Recovery takes too long. I feel your pain, brother. I can identify with your frustration over not getting all those winter prep chores done in time and there is nothing worse than laying on your back for weeks staring at a ceiling till you nearly go mad. I've had 17 epidurals over the past 6 years for a herniated disc that I always managed to cause by doing something I shouldn't have at least once a year "because it needed doing". I think twice or more lately before doing anything remotely risky because the doctor with the remedy has retired to the Bahamas. Please be careful.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very well spoken, Nick. We need reminders like this pretty often. I hope you recover fully, and without complications. Jim


----------



## MusicMaker (Nov 16, 2014)

I broke a rib once from cross country skiing. Did a tumble and landed on the tip top of a pine tree. Ok, it was a small 4 ft tree, but buried in the snow up to the very tip (lots of snow in the Rockies!). 

Long story short it cracked a rib. I didn't know it until the next day. Don't laugh, cough, bend over, or pick up a tool case. 

I found relief wrapping an Ace bandage around, and around, and around my torso - until I discovered Walgreens sells a 'rib belt'. Velcro straps and it's on and off in a jiffy. Really helps taking a shower to not have to wrap that Ace around and around. 

If you don't own one, get one. You'll thank me later...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all...back and ribs are getting better every day...as I have told my boss on those special occasions ... I have more a$$ than you have teeth... The you in this case is the pain. I take my Percaset only at night for comfortable sleep...the rest of the day is "grin and bear it"

And my next post will be "Darra James is in the house"... Just picked it up today...with help of course...

Thank you again for the kind replies...Nick


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Ron, welcome to the forum


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Thank you all...back and ribs are getting better every day...as I have told my boss on those special occasions ... I have more a$$ than you have teeth... The you in this case is the pain. I take my Percaset only at night for comfortable sleep...the rest of the day is "grin and bear it"
> 
> And my next post will be "Darra James is in the house"... Just picked it up today...with help of course...
> 
> Thank you again for the kind replies...Nick


I'm glad to hear your recovering quickly Nick . All I can say is after watching my buddy is to not push yourself to hard ,as it sure put my buddy back to square one . Well actually worse .
His lung is uncollapsed again and they removed the tube this morning and he should be home today .
I think he's going to be a little more cautious now 





Shop guy said:


> Rick, I sympathize with your friend. I fell about 4 feet off a porch and across a 2 x 10 breaking 8 ribs in 16 places. I had a punctured lung and blood clots added to the mix. I understand the pain your friend is experiencing. It is beyond your wildest dreams. I was in the hospital about 3 weeks and confined to my home for another 6. Due to the heavy loads of pain killers I hardly knew anything during that time and slept a lot. By the grace of God and the expertise of a good doctor I eventually fully recovered several months later. I wish him the best.


Richard what amazing me is these accidents are happening at such a low height where you really wouldn't think it could be life threatening ? 
I was going to put my ladder up today as I have a ton of ice building up on my sidewalk after getting new gutters installed this fall , but you guys are making me paranoid lol so I went back to playing with my iPad


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, I agree...those four foot falls don't sound dangerous, but obviously they can be very much so. I hope you heal very quickly, Nick.


----------



## harmondreamer (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm new to this forum, but I also agree that your story will help others to avoid possible accidents.


----------

